# 2021 Cubing Goals / Resolutions



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2020)

*Warning! I am not the first to do this. Previous threads: **2020* *2019* *2018** 2017 **2016*

The new year is fast approaching, and we'll be leaving 2020 in the past(thank goodness). So, what plans, goals, resolutions, etc. do you have for this upcoming year? Do you want to be sub-10 on 3x3? Learn full EG? How about learn how to do 4BLD? List all of your cubing goals for this upcoming year of 2021!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 7, 2020)

My goals:

3x3: Mid 7 global
2x2: Learn Full EG-1, Sub 2.3 global
4x4: Sub 28 global
5x5: Sub 55 global
6x6: Sub 1:50 global
7x7: Sub 2:45 global
3x3 OH: Sub 14 global
Square-1: Mid 8 global
Skewb: Sub 4.5 global
Pyraminx: Sub 4 global
Megaminx: Sub 48 global
Clock: Sub 7 global
3BLD: Sub 30 global
4BLD: Sub 4:00 global
5BLD: Sub 10:00 global
MBLD: 15+point success
FMC: Sub 30 global


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

*3x3:* Globally sub-15 with full OLL
*2x2:* Sub-4 with CLL and maybe some EG
*4x4:* Sub-1
*5x5:* Sub-2
*6x6:* Sub-4
*7x7:* Sub-7
*Pyraminx:* Sub-8 with Intuitive L4E
*Megaminx:* Sub-2
*Skewb:* Sub-12, but who really cares?
*Square-1:* Sub-30
*Clock:* Sub-10
*OH:* Sub-30
*3BLD:* Sub-3, with at least a 50% success rate
*Other:*
(hopefully) 2-3 more comps
Get a total of 65 puzzles
Actually update my Personal Progress Thread


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 7, 2020)

3x3: Learn full OLL, maybe consistently average sub-12
2x2: sub- 4
4x4: sub-2 (not a priority)
5x5: learn some edge cases to not rely on sarah's cubing site to solve
3x3 OH: Sub 1
Square-1: learn how to solve it and average sub 1
Pyraminx: sub-5 
Moyu Puppet Cube II: solve it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

My goals in order of importance, 1 being most important
1.Don't quit
2.Get sub 12 on 3x3, maybe even sub 10
3.get sub 20 sq1.
4.Get a decent 4x4( On the way) and get to sub 50 at least
5. get sub 25 OH and learn to plan full EOline
6.Get acceptably decent at pyra(sub 5 or 6)
7.get sub 2 5x5
8. get sub 3 2x2



that is all I can think of now
EDIT: Also get more consistent 3bld(60% when safetying)
and sub 35 moves FMC(mo3)
EDIT2:and go to a comp(if they are having those, hoping it is safe in less than a year)
and learn 4bld
EDIT3:Learn to not suck at mega


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 7, 2020)

_*3x3: *_get Sub 12, and if I improve fast get sub 10
*2x2: *learn full EG and get sub 3
*4x4 *get sub 1 or, maybe even sub 50
*3x3 OH *get sub 25
*3x3 BLD *learn how to solve BLD, and maybe speedsolve on it
*3x3 FMC *Improve consistency, and get sub 40 or sub 35
_*Square-1 *_get sub 20 or sub 15


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 7, 2020)

2x2: Don't touch it for the year
3x3: full oll, sub 11, maybe sub 10
4x4: sub 50 soon
5x5: sub 1:39 if possible, get the aochuang wrm
6x6: Get a decent solve, also get the MGC(i have a qiyi qixeng or something)
7x7: Get sub 5
pyra: don't touch
skewb: don't touch
megaminx: hopefully sub 1:30 or sub 1:20
3bld: consistent successes and sub 2s.
Try FMC and 4bld too


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 7, 2020)

I wrote a bunch of goals for each event on a piece of paper on January 1st for me to look at and see how many I beat on January 1st, 2021. I think I beat all of them by a lot but idk. The only real goals I have for next year are sub 15 3x3 and hopefully some kind of podium for pyraminx but I doubt that.


----------



## Raffaeleb21 (Dec 7, 2020)

3x3 become sub 30 and learn full oll and pll learn pyraminx, megaminx and 4x4


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 8, 2020)

Forgot to make this thread this year, thus ends my 3-year streak of making it.

My goals:
Don't quit


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

2x2 sub 5 with ortega
3x3 sub 20 with CFOP
4x4 sub 1:30 with Yau (switch from yaudux)
5x5 sub 3 yau 5
I don’t do big cubes
OH - Sub 1 CFOP
Squan Sub 1 (some method I made up idk. pm me if you want to know about it)
I don’t do skewb
Pyra Get back into pyra and hopefully get sub 10
I don’t do mega (sorry @Owen Morrison and @CuberStache )
BLD Learn BLD
Clock - learn clock and get sub 1
i don’t do any other events.
By the way what is a global average?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> By the way what is a global average?


a global average is basically what you average in an event, often an ao100 or ao1000 can be used to determine this depending on the length of an event.


----------



## Spacey10 (Dec 8, 2020)

Actually enjoy cubing, unlike a duty.


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 8, 2020)

3x3 and OH-15
7x7-sub 4
6x6-2:30
5x5-sub 1:30
4x4-sub 1
Pyra-sub 6
Sq1- sub 20
Mega- 1:30
Bld- 1:45
4bld- success
5bld- success
Mbld- 5
Clock- buy one
Fmc- sub- 40


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 8, 2020)

(Warning: really long term and end of 2021 goals)
3x3- Sub 9 and ZBLL
pyra- get one
mega- get one
squan- get one
bld- sub 1 and 3 style
4x4/4bld- get one/success
5x5- get one
OH- sub 30
FMC- sub 40
miscellaneous- start a YT channel, go to a comp


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 8, 2020)

3x3-Be sub 15
2x2-Sub 3 with cll
4x4-get sub 50 seconds
Megaminx-Get sub 2 mins
Oh(3x3)-Sub 40
Pyra-Get one


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Dec 8, 2020)

3x3-sub 8.5 (11.3)
oh-sub 14 (22)
2x2-sub3.5 (5-6)
4x4-sub50 (1:15)
5x5-sub1:10 (1:40)
clock-7.5 (10)
the times in () are my globals


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 8, 2020)

Just getting back into cubing after quite a long break:

Buy: Enough cubes to fill up another shelf, but not enough cubes that my wife leaves me

2x2: Sub 6 with Ortega
3x3: Learn full OLL and PLL, finally get sub 18
4x4: sub 1:00
5x5: sub 3:00
Square-1: Still don't learn how to solve it
6x6/7x7: Purchase non-Vcube versions and actually solve them occasionally
pyraminx: sub 10
3x3 blind: Re-learn M2 and my letter pairs, sub 2:00. Maybe start switching to 3-Cycle 
Skewb: Re-learn
Megaminx: Purchase a new one that actually turns, sub 4:00?

Competitions: Go to at least 2. Currently signed up for PA Championships in August


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 8, 2020)

First, what does globally sub-x mean?

My interpretation is that it means consistently sub-x, so on that assumption, here are my goals for 2021. 

At home
2x2: globally sub-6 
3x3: globally sub-10
4x4: globally sub-55
5-7: get started
OH: sub 25 global ?
Pyra: meh
Mega: (I want to say meh, but then Micah and Owen will kill me so I'm not going to say meh) globally sub-2 and get a good cube
Squan: globally sub-40
Clock: start
BLD events: maybe learn 3BLD? OP

At comp
2x2: sub 7 avg, sub 3 single 
3x3: sub 10 avg, sub 8 single
4x4: sub 55 avg, sub 50 single
5-7: get an avg in all
OH: sub 20 single
Pyra: meh
Mega: sub 2 avg
Squan: sub 40
Clock: idk how hard it is, maybe sub 10 avg?
BLD: get a success
Other: 200 subs
Go to 3/4 comps


----------



## John_NOTgood (Dec 8, 2020)

Just recently managed to get back into cubing again, was a bit busy because I had just entered college, but I definitely have a lot of goals for this next year:

*2x2*: Learn CLL. *Reach global Sub 3* (currently sub 6-5)
*3x3:* *globally Sub 12*, maybe sub 10 but idk (currently sub 15)
*4x4: *get a better cube and * Sub 40* (currenty sub 1:03)
*5x5: Sub 1:20* (current sub 1:55)
*6x6:* *finally get one* 
*7x7:* *Sub 4:15* (current sub 6:10)

*Megaminx:* *Sub 1:20* (cwas kinda close to it, but stopped practicing it, forgot my 4lll and bounced back to 2 minutes again :c ) 
Current sub 1:45

*Sq-1:* *Sub 16* (current sub 50)
*Clock:* Get one

*New events:
3x3 BLD:* Finally try full solves (have done edges and corners separately)
*4x4 BLD:* Learn how to solve it...
*3x3 OH:* * Sub 22* (current sub 32)


----------



## Scollier (Dec 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *Warning! I am not the first to do this. Previous threads: **2020* *2019* *2018** 2017 **2016*
> 
> The new year is fast approaching, and we'll be leaving 2020 in the past(thank goodness). So, what plans, goals, resolutions, etc. do you have for this upcoming year? Do you want to be sub-10 on 3x3? Learn full EG? How about learn how to do 4BLD? List all of your cubing goals for this upcoming year of 2021!



Note: These are not in any specific order. Also, I don't have any 2x2 goals, because, I don't really enjoy it that much, and also, I can average sub 10 seconds with Ortega, so I am satisfied.

1. Finish Learning Full PLL
2. Learn Full OLL
3. Learn many F2L algs
4. Maybe finally get around to actually doing a 3BLD solve
5. Learn how to solve the 4x4, 5x5, and Megaminx
6. And maybe, just maybe, become a sub low 20 second 3x3 cuber.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 8, 2020)

My goals for the year 2021:

3x3: Sub-10 global using CFOP+Roux+3-style (Method Neutral) I am already MethNeu but only sub-11
2x2: sub-10 global in 2BLD (including memo time) dont care about sighted solves though
4x4: sub 35 using Hoya
5x5: Sub 1
6x6: Sub 2
7x7: Sub 3
3x3 OH: Sub 14 global using Roux 
Square-1: Don't care (will just do 5 more solves of it on SS comps)
Skewb: Don't care (will just do 5 more solves of it on SS comps)
Pyraminx: Don't care (will just do 5 more solves of it on SS comps)
Megaminx: Don't care (will just do 5 more solves of it on SS comps)
Clock: Don't care (will just do 5 more solves of it on SS comps)
3BLD: Sub 20 global
4BLD: Sub 1:30 global
5BLD: Sub 2:00 global
MBLD: 45+point success
FMC: No mental energy left for this event after doing a long of prep work in BLD events.

And Mainly, Continue developing Letter Quads and 5-style UF edge system so that they become good and usable and a nice improvement over the mainstream methods.

Yo, S' F U S' U' F' U R2 S R2 U' S !


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 9, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> My goals for the year 2021:
> 
> 3x3: Sub-10 global using CFOP+Roux+3-style (Method Neutral) I am already MethNeu but only sub-11
> 2x2: sub-10 global in 2BLD (including memo time) dont care about sighted solves though
> ...


Whoa sub 2 5BLD is actually WR 
Hope you do it


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 9, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> 3BLD: Sub 20 global
> 4BLD: Sub 1:30 global
> 5BLD: Sub 2:00 global
> MBLD: 45+point success


THESE ARE CRAZY BLINDFOLDED GOALS.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 9, 2020)

2021 Goals:



things that I actually want to happen said:


> 3x3: sub 9 would be cool
> OH: sub 11 for sure. Do at least 20k solves this year. Keep making the monthly goals to track progress/keep up with my marathon.
> Mega: Decide which method I want to keep using. Sub 50 would be cool but I still don't care a whole lot right now
> ZBLL: Drill every alg execution to sub 1.5. Get the average time of recognition and execution to sub 3 seconds.





things that would be cool to happen but almost certainly won't said:


> 3BLD: sub1 memo <-- this is the only one that is somewhat likely I will put in the work to achieve
> 4BLD: sub 10
> 5BLD: sub 20
> MBLD: 10 points
> ...







overall goals that I want to eventually happen afterwhich I can stop practicing an event forever because I will have a good enough rank said:


> 2x2: sub 3
> 4x4: sub 50
> 5x5: sub 1:30
> 6x6: sub 3
> ...


----------



## Yepala (Dec 9, 2020)

3x3- sub 15
2x2- learn Ortega
Go to 2-3 competitions, if the pandemic situation allows it


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 9, 2020)

Goals:

3x3: Sub 12
2x2: Learn at least CLL
4x4 Sub-1
5x5 Sub 2:30
Pyraminx: Sub 5
OH: Sub 25

Also go a comp, if covid allows


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 9, 2020)

Goals:
2x2: Sub-5 with ortega, solve it blindfolded
3x3: Sub-18 with cfop, get the rs3m 2020
4x4: Get a better 4x4(mine is an old amazon cube i got in a speedcube set a long time ago)
5x5: Sub 3:30
6x6: Sub 7?
7x7: Get a 7x7
Pyraminx: Sub 10
Square-1: Get a square 1
Skewb: Get a skewb
Oh, bld, megaminx: I don't practice these but i could if i wanted to


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> 2x2: Sub-7 with ortega, solve it blindfolded


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 9, 2020)

2x2: learn EG method and average sub-3
3x3: learn ZBLL and average sub 10
4x4: sub-1min
3x3 OH: sub-20
Learn 3x3 BLD


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

2021 goals:

*3x3:* global low 8, learn ROLL recognition
*2x2:* global low 2, learn eg-1
*4x4:* global sub 40
*5x5:* global sub 1:20
*6x6:* global sub 3:00, get a 6x6 (probably MGC)
*7x7:* global sub 5:00, get a 7x7 (probably MGC)
*3BLD:* global sub 3:00, consistent success
*3x3 FMC:* global sub 40
*3x3 OH:* global sub 17, switch to Roux, learn OH CMLL
*Clock:* global sub 10, get a clock (probably Qiyi)
*Megaminx*: global sub 1:00, learn some PLL
*Pyraminx:* global low 4
*Skewb:* global sub 6
*Square-1*: global sub 10, learn CSP
*4BLD*: learn 4bld, get at least 50% success rate
*5BLD:* learn 5bld, get at least 30% success rate
*MBLD:* global average 2+ points


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

2x2: sub-5, with ortega or CLL (currently avg 6.1-6.5)
3x3: sub-20 with full PLL (currently avg ~35)
pyra and skewb: learn proper method
sq1: learn how to solve? idk


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 10, 2020)

Im getting a lot of wca puzzles for christmas so some of my goals are going to be to know how to solve them by 2021


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

My goals: 

2x2: be able to 1 look, sub 2.3 global
3x3: sub 7 global
4x4: sub 40 global
5x5: sub 1:30 global
6x6: idk
7x7: idk


----------



## Delta Phi (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm not entirely sure I'll be sticking with cubing this time, only came back from hiatus a month ago, but if I do stick with it, I think these global average goals are achievable.
Main events:
3x3: sub-10, sub-9 even? I'm making big leaps, only learned full CMLL a week or two ago, and my LSE is super inefficient for a handful of cases, and I can't always plan first block in inspection, and get 20+ second solves more often than I'd like to admit, yet im averaging 14.5, so I could imagine going even beyond sub-9. Learn EOLR. OH, Shoot for sub-20, sub-15.
BLD: only have one full success so far so I'm still a newb, but I want to learn 3-style and be sub-40, get a 15/15 MBLD, sub-10 on 4BLD, and 5BLD successes.
Clock: sub-10 with my classic LingGao 
Mega: sub-50, most reachable state record out of my preferred events.
FMC: havent had a sub-45 solve yet bc im really bad at insertions and inaccurate with NISS, but I want to get sub-35 consistently, and sub-30 occasionally.

Side events:
2x2: sub-4 with basic CLL, just to practice corner recognition in a fun different event.
4x4: sub-45
big cubes: sub-1:20 5x5, sub-3:30 6x6, sub-4:40 7x7. I have no idea how reasonable these are
Squan: a modest sub-40, not a big fan of this but I'd like to be halfway decent at it
Skewb: sub-10, fun to do once in a while
Gigaminx: sub-10 singles

Go to a few summer comps, and fall too depending where I go to college.
Probably can't achieve all of these, but I bet I'll lose taste for a couple of these and focus more on the others.


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

I have a record of every timed solve I've ever done with cstimer. Sometime next year I will merge all my time files and plot my whole progression in R. It will be the greatest progression thread you've ever seen and it will be glorious.


----------



## Silky (Dec 11, 2020)

2x2: Sub-3.9; learn full Guimond
3x3: Sub-15 w/ CN
4x4: Sub-57
SQ-1: Sub-18
Mega: Sub-1:39
OH: Sub-31 w/ hand neutrality; learn OLL/PLL and a bit of 2GLL
3BLD: Sub-1:06; learn Orozco
FMC: Sub-40; learn SSC and Heise

FTO: Maybe pickup an FTO.. the hardware isn't great at the moment which is my main barrier. Perhaps someone will release a better FTO next year, fingers crossed..
Update: just impulse bought an FTO. Looking to get Sub-1:09


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

3x3: sub 30


thats it lol


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> 3x3: sub 30
> 
> 
> thats it lol


What's ur current avg?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What's ur current avg?


around 30 - 35


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> around 30 - 35


You should definitely be able to do that!


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Dec 11, 2020)

*My Goals:*

3x3: sub-11

4x4: sub-50

And simply get into other events.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> You should definitely be able to do that!


yea but school is keeping me away from that. Hopefully in the weekends i can practice and learn advanced f2l cases, and learn full pll!
everyone got big goals for 2021 lol.



Skewb_Cube said:


> *My Goals:*
> 
> 3x3: sub-11
> 
> ...


you're almost into single digits in 3x3! must be very hard. Your one of the 1000000 people who can solve the cube in under 20 seconds!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 11, 2020)

2x2: Learn EG
3x3: Hopefully I will already be sub 10 by 2021 so I can focus on learning and generating obscure algsets, maybe do a month of Petrus ZZ and Roux
4x4: Sub 40
5x5: Sub 1:20
6x6: Sub 2:30
7x7: Sub 3
Squan: Sub 12
Pyra: Sub 4.5
Mega: Sub 1:10
Skewb: Sub 4.5
Clock: Sub 10, maybe get a Qiyi
OH: Sub 16
BLD: Get a success, maybe actually practice and learn some 3-style
Multi: If I get good at blind and enjoy it I might try it
FMC: maybe do it once


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Your one of the 1000000 people who can solve the cube in under 20 seconds!


Where did you get that stat from?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Where did you get that stat from?


i didnt. Im not sure its right though


----------



## Milonatr (Dec 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *Warning! I am not the first to do this. Previous threads: **2020* *2019* *2018** 2017 **2016*
> 
> The new year is fast approaching, and we'll be leaving 2020 in the past(thank goodness). So, what plans, goals, resolutions, etc. do you have for this upcoming year? Do you want to be sub-10 on 3x3? Learn full EG? How about learn how to do 4BLD? List all of your cubing goals for this upcoming year of 2021!



Go to a comp
3x3: Finish PLL, more efficiant F2L, reach global sub 15
2x2: Learn CLL, reach global sub 4
4x4: Learn 323 edge pairing, learn half centers, reach global sub 1 min
5x5: Hopefully getting one for christmas, learn how to solve it
6x6 and 7x7: Get one and learn how to solve it
Pyra: Learn intuitive L4E, reach global sub 7
Mega: Learn 4LLL, idk global sub 2 min?
Squan: Learn how to solve it
Skewb: Learn Sarah's intermediate, global sub 7
3x3 BLD: Maybe learn it
3x3 OH: Maybe global sub 40?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> *3x3:* Globally sub-15 with full OLL
> *2x2:* Sub-4 with CLL and maybe some EG
> *4x4:* Sub-1
> *5x5:* Sub-2
> ...


*Version 2

3x3:* Globally sub-15 with full OLL
*2x2:* Sub-4 with CLL and maybe some EG-1
*4x4:* Sub-1
*5x5:* Sub-2
*6x6:* Sub-4
*7x7:* Sub-7
*Pyraminx:* Sub-8 with Intuitive L4E
*Megaminx:* Sub-1:45
*Skewb:* Sub-12, but who really cares?
*Square-1:* Sub-30 with full Vandenburgh
*Clock:* Sub-10
*OH:* Sub-30
*3BLD:* Sub-4 with at least a 33% success rate
*Other:*
- (hopefully) 2-3 more comps
- Get a total of 70 puzzles
- Actually update my Personal Progress Thread


----------



## gruuby (Jan 1, 2021)

3x3: sub 14 
4x4: sub 1 
5x5: sub 1:35
6x6: sub 3
7x7: sub 5
Pyra: sub 6
Mega: sub 1:45
Skweb: sub 10
Squan: sub 45
Clock: sub 9
OH: sub 25
3BLD: sub 3, get a mean.
MBLD: 5/5


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jan 1, 2021)

2x2: Sub 5, maybe learn CLL
3x3: Sub 15, full OLL
4x4: Sub 2, learn Yau, 
5x5: Sub 5, learn Yau
Get a better 4x4, a 6x6, a 7x7 and some side events?
Go to my first comp


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> My goals in order of importance, 1 being most important
> 1.Don't quit
> 2.Get sub 12 on 3x3, maybe even sub 10
> 3.get sub 20 sq1.
> ...


Also get sub 10 clock.


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

2021 GOELS :

3×3×3 : get sub 8 with roux and get sub 10 with cfop ..
2×2×2 : learn Ortega and get sub 5

4×4×4 : become sub 1 min

learn 5×5×5 & 6×6×6 & 7×7×7 

clock : become sub 5 

skewb : become sub 5 

sq1 : become sub 5

megaminx : be sub 1,5 mins 

learn 3×3×3 & 4×4×4 BLD 

OH be sub 12 

that's all happy cubing !


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> 2021 GOELS :
> 
> 3×3×3 : get sub 8 with roux and get sub 10 with cfop ..
> 2×2×2 : learn Ortega and get sub 2
> ...


pretty ambitious 2x2 goal especially w/ ortega. I won't even talk about the SQ1 goal.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 1, 2021)

It's hard enough to get sub-5 square-1 singles, let alone averages...


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> pretty ambitious 2x2 goal especially w/ ortega. I won't even talk about the SQ1 goal.


I have a feeling that I can do it because if I wanted a goal to be done I do my best to make it able
And also I have a year for that


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> I have a feeling that I can do it because if I wanted a goal to be done I do my best to make it able
> And also I have a year for that


Sub 2 on 2x2 is feasible, but you will have to be able to 1-look almost every time. 1-looking with Ortega is extremely hard. If you want to get sub 2 you should at least learn CLL. EG-1 is pretty important too.


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Sub 2 on 2x2 is feasible, but you will have to be able to 1-look almost every time. 1-looking with Ortega is extremely hard. If you want to get sub 2 you should at least learn CLL. EG-1 is pretty important too.


How about sub 5 ?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> How about sub 5 ?


Sub 5 for 2x2 is pretty easy. If you know ortega you should easily be able to be sub 5


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Sub 5 for 2x2 is pretty easy. If you know ortega you should easily be able to be sub 5


If you read my first post I said I will learn Ortega that means I don't know anything about it , I used to do my own method


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> I have a feeling that I can do it because if I wanted a goal to be done I do my best to make it able
> And also I have a year for that


And I want to breath fire real bad, so I will concentrate all year and it will happen!


----------



## seungju choi (Jan 2, 2021)

*2×2 *global sub 4
*3x3 *global sub 12 with roux method
*4x4 *buy gts2m
*5x5 *buy wrm
*Megaminx *global sub 1
*SQ-1 *global sub 15
*3bld *sub 30 with full 3style
*4bld *sub 5
*5bld *get success
*Mbld *10/10
*FMC *global sub 30


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 2, 2021)

my goals:
2x2 - know full cll and eg 1 and 2
3x3 - hit sub 10s (max sub 13s) (currently sub 15s and i can hit inconsistent 13s solves) and learn full WV and BLE and more algs and become colour neutral
4x4 - hit sub 50s
5x5 - hit sub 1 min 30s
3x3 OH - hit sub 25s
Learn 3x3 BLD
Try 3x3 FMC
Learn square-1


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> *Warning! I am not the first to do this. Previous threads: **2020* *2019* *2018** 2017 **2016*
> 
> The new year is fast approaching, and we'll be leaving 2020 in the past(thank goodness). So, what plans, goals, resolutions, etc. do you have for this upcoming year? Do you want to be sub-10 on 3x3? Learn full EG? How about learn how to do 4BLD? List all of your cubing goals for this upcoming year of 2021!


*My Goals:*
Sub 15 3x3
Sub 3 Min 5x5
Sub 50 4x4
Sub 4 2x2 (consistently)
3x3 BLD (learn to solve)
*And probably more such as* Clock - Sub 20 *or maybe even* Sub 10


----------



## ProStar (Jan 2, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> *And probably more such as* Clock - Sub 20 *or maybe even* Sub 10



Sub-20 clock is really easy, I've done less than 50 solves EVER with a clock and I'm averaging 22


----------



## u Cube (Jan 2, 2021)

*2x2 *idek, sub-3 in comp bc my pr sucks
*3x3 *Average sub-9
*4x4 *Get good results in comp
*Skewb *If I end up going to nationals I'd like to make finals. Other than that, just get a low 2 pb ao5 and a sub-1 single

*Overall *Focus on getting good at 3x3, and practice skewb just enough to stay good


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> First, what does globally sub-x mean?
> 
> My interpretation is that it means consistently sub-x, so on that assumption, here are my goals for 2021.
> 
> ...


V2
At home
2x2: globally sub-6
3x3: globally sub-10 with full APDR, 6CO and 6CP
4x4: globally sub-55
5-7: get started
OH: sub 25 global ?
Pyra: meh
Mega: meh
Squan: globally sub-40
Clock: start
BLD events: maybe learn 3BLD? OP

At comp
2x2: sub 7 avg, sub 3 single
3x3: sub 10 avg, sub 8 single
4x4: sub 55 avg, sub 50 single
5-7: get an avg in all
OH: sub 20 single
Pyra: meh
Mega: meh
Squan: sub 40
Clock: idk how hard it is, maybe sub 10 avg?
BLD: get a success
Other: 200 subs
Go to 3/4 comps hopefully including worlds


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> V2
> At home
> 2x2: globally sub-6
> 3x3: globally sub-10 with full APDR, 6CO and 6CP
> ...


Did you switch to Mehta?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Did you switch to Mehta?


I stil use CFOP for OH, but yes. Still learning the algs


----------



## Milominx (Jan 2, 2021)

My Goals:
3x3: Global Sub-15 with CFOP, maybe even Sub-10
2x2: Finish CLL, Global Sub-4
4x4: Global Sub-1:30 with Yau, maybe Sub-1:00
5x5: Global Sub-2:00 with Redux
6x6 and 7x7: Get one (probably the MGC)
Squan: Learn to solve it (Lin or Vandenbergh) maybe Global Sub-20
Skewb, Pyra and Mega: I dont care
Clock: Get one (probably the QiYi), learn how to solve it and Global Sub-20
Other: Go to a comp and start my cubing podcast


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Sub-20 clock is really easy, I've done less than 50 solves EVER with a clock and I'm averaging 22


Then again, I may never visit clock again in 2021, or 5x5, or 4x4... Yeh, I really need to grind.


----------



## Joe Archibald (Jan 2, 2021)

My goals are quite simple. Learn half of ttll, get sub 18 ao100 with zz-ct and get sub 4.3 global on pyraminx.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 6, 2021)

Finish ZBLL (roughly 170 algs left).

gitgud at FMC.

Quit cubing.

(Realistically, none of these will happen, but who knows.)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 6, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Mega: meh



MEGAMINX MEH?! *YOU'RE* MEH!
jk


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 6, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> MEGAMINX MEH?! *YOU'RE* MEH!
> jk


Ouch that hurts


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 6, 2021)

2x2: Dont Lose It
3x3: Learn full ZBLL/Sub-15
4x4: NO GOALS
5x5: Get a sub-2 solve with 5CF
6x6: NO GOALS
7x7: Do a 7CF Method Solve
Void Cube: Get a better void cube
Kilominx: Find it
Megaminx: Get a sub-2 solve
Master Kilominx: Get a sub-11 solve
Mastermorphix: Get a sub-9 (minute) solve
Cubix Tube: Dont lose it
Skewb: Dont lose it
Any 3x3 shape mod: Dont lose any of them
Domino Cube: Get a PB single
2x2x3: Dont lose it
2x2x4: Maintain my UWR Single
Infinity Cube: Dont lose it
2x2 FTO: Get a sub-10 solve

Those are my cubing resolutions
Yes there are multiple "dont lose it" goals


----------



## CuberL (May 5, 2021)

lol I'm very late to this, but I have some goals for the rest of the year
Time Goals
3x3: Sub-5.5 Ao5, Sub-7 Ao100
2x2: Sub-1 Ao5, Sub-1.8 Ao100
3x3 OH: Sub-9.5 Single, Sub-12.5 Ao5, Sub-16 Ao100
4x4: Sub-34 Single, Sub-37 Ao5, Sub-40 Ao100
5x5: Sub-1:17 Single, Sub-1:25 Ao5, Sub-1:30 Ao100
6x6: Sub-2:35 Single, Sub-2:50 Mean
7x7: Sub-4:45 Single, Sub-5 Mean
Pyra: Sub-3 Single, Sub-5 Ao5, Sub-6.5 Ao100
Skewb: Sub-2 Single, Sub-4 Ao5, Sub-6.5 Ao100
Clock: Sub-15 Single, Sub-18 Ao5, Sub-20 Ao100
Sq-1: Sub-12 Single, Sub-15 Ao5, Sub-18 Ao100
Mega: Sub-1:30 Single, Sub-1:40 Ao5, Sub-1:50 Ao100

Alg Goals
3x3: U, L, T ZBLL, 2GLL, 1/4 of OLLCP
2x2: Finish EG
Pyra: L4E
Sq-1: EO, CP, EP, Intermediate CS, I haven't cared about Sq-1 until now


----------



## Jam88 (May 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> 2x2: Dont Lose It
> 3x3: Learn full ZBLL/Sub-15
> 4x4: NO GOALS
> 5x5: Get a sub-2 solve with 5CF
> ...


Very late to respond, but very useful goals


----------



## CuberL (May 5, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Very late to respond, but very useful goals


Uh did you mean me? Because you quoted another person


----------



## Jam88 (May 5, 2021)

LukasDikic said:


> Uh did you mean me? Because you quoted another person


I did mean someone else, but your goals look good too!


----------



## CuberL (May 5, 2021)

O


Jam88 said:


> I did mean someone else, but your goals look good too!


Oh ok I wasn't sure because I put my goals 5 months late


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 11, 2021)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Forgot to make this thread this year, thus ends my 3-year streak of making it.
> 
> My goals:
> Don't quit


yay i did it


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 11, 2021)

Swamp347 said:


> 3x3 and OH-15
> 7x7-sub 4
> 6x6-2:30
> 5x5-sub 1:30
> ...


Huh. I kinda did the 3x3 and 4x4. Kinda lost motivation to cube but I’ve been getting back. Today I almost got my first podium in 7x7. My average was 2 seconds slower that third places.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2022)

2021 Goals:



> things that I actually want to happen said:
> 3x3: sub 9 would be cool
> OH: sub 11 for sure. Do at least 20k solves this year. Keep making the monthly goals to track progress/keep up with my marathon.
> Mega: Decide which method I want to keep using. Sub 50 would be cool but I still don't care a whole lot right now
> ZBLL: Drill every alg execution to sub 1.5. Get the average time of recognition and execution to sub 3 seconds.



9.4 ao100 - high 9 global
13.1 ao100 - mid13 global. i stopped tracking total number of solves half way through the year but i might have approached 15k
mega - started again, got to 56 and then dropped bc school started
zbll - i finished relearning it again



> things that would be cool to happen but almost certainly won't said:
> 3BLD: sub1 memo <-- this is the only one that is somewhat likely I will put in the work to achieve
> 4BLD: sub 10
> 5BLD: sub 20
> ...


no progress



> overall goals that I want to eventually happen after which I can stop practicing an event forever because I will have a good enough rank said:
> 2x2: sub 3
> 4x4: sub 50
> 5x5: sub 1:30
> ...


i got an official 1:39 single and 1:40 average, but i suppose that was technically this year
realistically no progress


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 8, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> Finish ZBLL (roughly 170 algs left).
> 
> gitgud at FMC.
> 
> *Quit cubing.*


I drastically scaled back the amount of time I spend on cubing, but I'm still doing the weekly comps (… as long as I don't forget, and I've actually missed a few weeks in 2021) so it's not like I've completely quit. Let's score that as a 0.5 out of 3 goals. At least it's more than zero!


----------

